# Cataract Surgery w/vitrectomy



## coderguy1939 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a medicare patient who had cataract surgery and a vitrectomy on the same eye.  The doctor listed the vitrectomy as a planned procedure.  Vitrectomies are generally bundled into cataract surgeries except for pediatrics.  If the vitrectomy is planned can it be unbundled?


----------



## mbort (Jun 16, 2008)

which vitrectomy code are you using?  I most often see and use the 67036 which does not bundle.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anterior.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Jul 1, 2008)

When my ophthalmologists perform an anterior vitrectomy, we code a complex phaco, 66982, with the 67010-59.  Hope this helps.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your response.  I appreciate it.


----------

